# افضل شرح عن الرقابة على التكلفةGuide to Cost Control by Primavera



## saidnaggar (25 يناير 2009)

أقدم للاخوة الزملاء أفضل شرح عن الرقابة على التكلفة و هى مذكرة من شركة بريمافيرا و جدتها فى مكتبتى م : سعيد النجار


----------



## ايهاب عيادة (25 يناير 2009)

دائما رائع فى كل ماتقدمة
بارك اللة فيك


----------



## أيمن عليش (25 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد خليل2006 (26 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيك يااخى وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله


----------



## mohamedsaid78 (26 يناير 2009)

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## حسام الحو (26 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على المشاركات الرائعة ونرجو منك التكرم بالاستمرار بهذه المشاركات الرائعة 
واطلب من سيادتكم ان تكون لك مشاركة بموضوع يناقش الاخطاء بالبرامج الزمنية ومشاكلها من واقع خبرتكم الكبيرة في هذا المجال .
ارجو الله ان يجعل ذلك في ميزان حسناتك .


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (26 يناير 2009)

مشكور يا سيدى وبارك الله فيك


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (26 يناير 2009)

مشكور يا سيدى وبارك الله فيك


----------



## anwerbasha (27 يناير 2009)

مشكور علي كل ما تبذلة من جهد


----------



## MouneerPMP (2 فبراير 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## الكراديسى (2 فبراير 2009)

thank u for your great effort


----------



## حسن احمد (15 فبراير 2009)

افضل الثناء جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## صابر دياب (17 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً على مشاركتك القيمة


----------



## mh702 (28 فبراير 2009)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Safwan Haddad (28 فبراير 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووور

فعلا الموضوع كما وصفته (أفضل شرح .........)​


----------



## Ahmed15 (28 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا 
مشكور


----------



## aboyahia (1 مارس 2009)

بارك اللة فيك
**************************


----------



## sallam1998 (3 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً vvvvv


----------



## alaa eldin farag (4 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## magnoooo (7 مارس 2009)

thanks 4 ur efforts & keep


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (15 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيراأخي سعيد.


----------



## tarekms45 (16 مارس 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا و بارك فيكم


----------



## م.طاهر (21 مارس 2009)

الشكر كل الشكر لمهندسنا الفاضل سعيد النجار


----------



## alaa eldin farag (21 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## قلم معماري (21 مارس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا
بارك الله فيك


----------



## أشرف صابر جمال (21 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم اتمنى أحدا يدلني على كيفية تنزيل الشرح الموضح أعلاه والخاص بعملية الـ cost control


----------



## Amin Sorour (21 مارس 2009)

مشاركه جباره ومفيده جزاك الله خيرا يا مهندس سعيد


----------



## mido85 (22 مارس 2009)

*تسلم يمينك*



saidnaggar قال:


> أقدم للاخوة الزملاء أفضل شرح عن الرقابة على التكلفة و هى مذكرة من شركة بريمافيرا و جدتها فى مكتبتى م : سعيد النجار



السلام عليكم
جزاك الله خيرا يا اخى ولكن عندى سؤال 
هل هذا الكتاب استطيع ان استفيد به على p6
وهل استطيع ان اجد نفس الكتاب ولكن p6


----------



## saidnaggar (22 مارس 2009)

أخى الكريم 

معظم أوامر p6 هى نفسها p3 ومعظم الإختلاف هو حالة وجود مجموعة مشاريع يتم تنفيذها لشركة واحدة ومطلوب متابعتهم فى نفس الوقت اما إذا كان مشروع واحد فالأختلاف بسيط ما عدا أسس الإنتقال من p3 إلى p6 ولذا قم بالتطبيق على p3 ثم أنتقل إلى p6


----------



## mido85 (22 مارس 2009)

*تسلم تانى يا هندسة*



saidnaggar قال:


> أخى الكريم
> 
> معظم أوامر p6 هى نفسها p3 ومعظم الإختلاف هو حالة وجود مجموعة مشاريع يتم تنفيذها لشركة واحدة ومطلوب متابعتهم فى نفس الوقت اما إذا كان مشروع واحد فالأختلاف بسيط ما عدا أسس الإنتقال من p3 إلى p6 ولذا قم بالتطبيق على p3 ثم أنتقل إلى p6


السلام عليكم
المشكلة ان انا لا اعمل حاليا على P3 تماما وعملى كله على P6 ولكن سوف احاول (عشان خاطرك).. ولكن انا ابحث حاليا عن هذا الكتاب واتمنى ان اجده عندك(Project Planning & Control Using Primavera P6 for all industris by Paul Estwood harris )


----------



## mustafasas (5 أبريل 2009)

و الله كل مشاركاتك يا مهندس سعيد رائعة و كل لما نحتاج حاجة و نبحث نلاقي الحل عندك


----------



## alaa eldin farag (5 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## mohamed_nabil (6 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً على مشاركتك القيمة


----------



## amrq23 (7 أبريل 2009)

مشكور أخي على هذا المجهود و نرجو لو كان هنالك كتب باللغة العربية.


----------



## محمد ابو العباس (2 ديسمبر 2009)

هدية رائعة من انسان مخلص بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل الخير باخلاصك


----------



## فائز ابوزيد (2 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور جدا


----------



## saryadel (2 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## leimrabot (25 يناير 2010)

thank you


----------



## أحمد مصطفى على (27 يناير 2010)

thxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## seeker (27 يناير 2010)

مشششكووور


----------



## وليد محمد علي نصار (28 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## sheco_27 (3 فبراير 2010)

مشكور على المجهود.


----------



## احمد_سلوم (18 فبراير 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## هانى 2007 (11 مارس 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## khalidabbas (24 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابو المقداد الليبى (24 نوفمبر 2010)

اسأل الله ان يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ابو المقداد الليبى (24 نوفمبر 2010)

سؤالى هل ليس محرم قراءة كتاب الكاتب يقول فيه ليس مأذون بالنسخ الا باذن كتابى؟؟

ارجو الرد


----------



## gamil_13 (27 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور


----------



## Jamal (1 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور


----------



## م محمد كرم (3 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## alaa.m (29 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك اللة فيك


----------



## عودة (30 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا وفقت لكل خير


----------



## mohammedsharaby (19 فبراير 2011)

بارك اللة فيك


----------



## flash2 (22 سبتمبر 2012)

Thank youuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## بدر الزمان فلاح (30 أغسطس 2013)

كل الشكر ربي يوفقكم


----------



## teefaah (31 أغسطس 2013)

الله يجازيك خير ,,, مشكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## mohkhattab81 (3 سبتمبر 2013)

thankss for ur effort


----------



## عمرو السمان (8 سبتمبر 2013)

yrererew


----------



## sh2awaa (15 سبتمبر 2013)

*thanks*

thanks alot


----------



## عمرو السمان (19 سبتمبر 2013)

الله ينور


----------



## سمسمة2010 (4 أبريل 2015)

مشكور


----------



## وفا منثور (9 أبريل 2015)

شكرا جزاك الله خير


----------

